# China Foreign Teachers Union Helps Expats



## CFTU (Mar 15, 2014)

Hellow Everyone,

My name is Gregg and I am the Co-Administrator of the China Foreign Teachers Union which is a100% volunteer group of expats working and living in China. We do not sell nor promote nor advertise any product service. I joined up here today to answer any questions you may have about working as a teacher in China.

China is a minefield of scams and frauds - and foreigners are the targets of choice. So before you send money to anyone in China or sign any contract you need to do some homework. If it is related to teaching post your questions here and I will respond based on my 8 years living and working in China.

If you have a business question I suggest you check with these volunteer groups in China:

China Scam Patrol

China Scam Busters

Clever China Cheaters

We at the CFTU keep and update both white lists and blacklists of schools and recruiters at our website.

But if you have specific questions just ask here at expatforum and I will do my best to help you - no strings attached. Welcome to China!


----------



## philippz (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, I have been working as a language teacher in China, and still receive offers for teaching jobs every now and then. However, I've never been asked to pay anything. Can you give an example maybe of the most common scams I have to be aware of?


----------



## CFTU (Mar 15, 2014)

philippz said:


> Hi, I have been working as a language teacher in China, and still receive offers for teaching jobs every now and then. However, I've never been asked to pay anything. Can you give an example maybe of the most common scams I have to be aware of?



There are sooooo many that we cannot list them here. We suggest you read these three web blogs and you will be 99% informed about some 38 popular scams that target foreign teachers in China...

(We were unable to post links so just Google "China Foreign Teacher Scams" and you will have 30 minutes of horror stories to read. You should also visit ChinaScamBusters dotcom.


----------



## Sonny.1sthome (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, i am having difficulties finding those links, can you write them here?


----------



## RobAston (Jul 12, 2014)

China Foreign Teachers Union is a CV farming scam. Why would anyone ask for your CV to join a union in a country where independent unions are absolutely illegal anyway.


----------

